# Does anybody know what skin care Jessica Alba uses?



## pure25honey (May 15, 2006)

does anyone know what skin care products jessica alba uses?


----------



## Maja (May 15, 2006)

I have no idea. But the products she uses may do absolutely nothing for your skin. You most probably don't even have the same skin type as she does. Just something to consider...


----------



## Marisol (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* I have no idea. But the products she uses may do absolutely nothing for your skin. You most probably don't even have the same skin type as she does. Just something to consider... I agree with Maja.


----------



## pure25honey (May 16, 2006)

well i was just wondering cause she has pretty skin i don't always buy things just because a celebrity says she uses it


----------



## charish (May 16, 2006)

it might just be her skin type to why its so nice. plus she has dark skin so she doesn't have to tan.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* it might just be her skin type to why its so nice. plus she has dark skin so she doesn't have to tan. i agree


----------



## canelita (May 16, 2006)

I heard her say in an interview that she uses Aveno face wash, don't know anything else.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 17, 2006)

I saw on some entertainment show that she uses Kate Somerville products. Hehe, there's even a little clip of her talking about what she uses on the site.


----------

